# Molly had a visitor today!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's aggressive friend came over tonight...Bailey always puts her in her place even in her own environment...she could care less. Bailey took one of her toys and would not let it go so she took it home guess she will have it back tomorrow ha! Here are a few Molly pics...she is so funny

Few pics of her on Christine too...cause we are mean!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bailey with her toy......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly's aggressive friend came over tonight...Bailey always puts her in her place even in her own environment...she could care less. Bailey took one of her toys and would not let it go so she took it home guess she will have it back tomorrow ha! Here are a few Molly pics...she is so funny
> 
> Few pics of her on Christine too...cause we are mean!!


Love it!! See your not mean really - but Molly does have a kind of mean look going on in her eyes on the couch pic! A bit like a willow look 
Ruby has taken to beating me upstairs at bedtime and sleeping on my bed 
Ralph has no interest and stays downstairs x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pictures 
Molly is a sweetheart, even when mildly grumpy.... but boy does she look relaxed on the last picture of her on the sofa.
Maybe you'd better move to the diva sofa and leave Mol and Christine to cuddle on the big one


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Love it!! See your not mean really - but Molly does have a kind of mean look going on in her eyes on the couch pic! A bit like a willow look
> Ruby has taken to beating me upstairs at bedtime and sleeping on my bed
> Ralph has no interest and stays downstairs x


Sometimes she does have attitude

Marzi she was totally wiped out


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's like 'Ha! Bailey can have the toy! I've got the couch'.......:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She has THE most stunning eyes!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci said:


> She has THE most stunning eyes!!!!


Thanks They aren't really red though ha! Loved the one where they looked like little red lights made me laugh


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So this is what I figure - even if you did let Molly "on" the couch, she would prefer to be "on" Christine. That is one happy pooped out poo.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So this is what I figure - even if you did let Molly "on" the couch, she would prefer to be "on" Christine. That is one happy pooped out poo.


Yes exactly she never goes on the couch just on the person lying there I guess she knows somehow??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny, such cute pictures of Molly, even her tough girl face! Our friends tiny JR once took Dudley's hoof off of him and wouldn't give it back, she is possessive with chews and I felt like a bad mummy when Dudley looked at me but I had to say sorry, I wasn't going to get a finger taken off!! (she is sweet at other times). He got it back when she was bored with it - she couldn't chew it anyway as she has dodgy teeth!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha I love the one of her on the couch, I mean Chirsitine, lol. the one with her on her back!!! that is one happy and content poo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That couch rule is slipping fast!! She is definitely touching it there with her fur Renee, even if she is on Christine. Next thing you know she'll go hog wild and take over the whole couch.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> That couch rule is slipping fast!! She is definitely touching it there with her fur Renee, even if she is on Christine. Next thing you know she'll go hog wild and take over the whole couch.


Hmm I guess you are right...she better not go hog wild ha!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am just waiting for the day when a dirty, muddy, wet and sandy Molly, races home after a long walk in the fields, jumps on the couch, shakes off and settles down all stretched out for a long snooze. Leaving you and Christine to watch tv on the dog couch so you don't disturb her. That is life as Rufus knows it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That would not go over well here ha! She has never jumped up on her own she asks to be picked up


----------

